# Loom knitters magazine



## Karen M1

There is an on-line magazine that comes out 4 times a year. It is Loom knitters Circle Magazine 
http://www.loomknit terscircle. com/
The patterns are submitted by other loomers who wrote them. It is free to use until the next issue comes out..


----------



## Mary Cardiff

I have an Isela Phelps book,And have been looking for a by the British man or women,Do you know of any,


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Couldnt get the magazine ,But I thought you where in Lancaster England,


----------



## kathiebee

Mary Cardiff said:


> Couldnt get the magazine ,But I thought you where in Lancaster England,


there was a space in the first link, it should be
http://www.loomknitterscircle.com


----------



## ladyjayne

Thanks for the info.


----------

